# The best way to deal with bears.



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

They go great with baked beans and beer

Bear meat gets an undeserved bad rap. It is fantastic when prepared properly.


----------



## justusflynns (Aug 2, 2012)

Why does it look like you puked in the mug?


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

THATS what I'm doing wrong ... no beans!

We tried some about a month ago ... thinking we still like venison better.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

bear is great! actually I have not found any wild game that I don't like....except duck.


----------



## High-On-Burlap (May 6, 2013)

NewJoe said:


> actually I have not found any wild game that I don't like


Crow out of my almonds 
Jack rabbit


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

justusflynns said:


> Why does it look like you puked in the mug?


It is a frosted mug, for some reason the beer froze when I poured it in. It was more like a beer Slushy. 

You have to get *all* the fat and sinew off of bear meat, if it is cooked with any on it it develops an odd flavor.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

NewJoe said:


> bear is great! actually I have not found any wild game that I don't like....except duck.


That depends on the type of duck, some is very good, some even ketchup can't fix. Many of the diving ducks like Merganser is terrible.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

High-On-Burlap said:


> Crow out of my almonds
> Jack rabbit


I have met guys who hunt and eat crow, we have a season on them up here. I haven't ever tried it; or Jack Rabbit for that matter. Snowshoe hare is fine is a stew though.

I am of the philosophy that if you eat meat you need to be able to, or at least once, killed it yourself. Too many people take for granted that meat just comes from the store in a carbon monoxide gassed package. We have become too disconnected from our food. Right after I shot the bear this season I put a picture up on my FB page. One of my (ex) "friends" started yelling at me the next time I saw her.... "how can you do that, you are so heartless".... meanwhile she is wearing her lamb skin lined Uggs boots. 

Every animal I harvest during hunting season I donate a pint of Blood to the American Red cross in honor of. Native tribes always had some ritual to honor the animal, so that is my modern day method.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

bluegrass said:


> They go great with baked beans and beer


How was the beer and who made it? Looks tasty.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I haven't eaten enough bear to have my own opinion, but the old timers I've talked to say that how well the taste depends on what they've been eating lately. When they've been eating berries they are pretty good and when they've been eating carrion they are pretty bad...


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

tsmullins said:


> How was the beer and who made it? Looks tasty.


It was a sam adams, Chocolate cherry bock. okay, but a little too sweet for me. I will not be buying it again.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Michael Bush said:


> I haven't eaten enough bear to have my own opinion, but the old timers I've talked to say that how well the taste depends on what they've been eating lately. When they've been eating berries they are pretty good and when they've been eating carrion they are pretty bad...


That very well could be. The deer we shoot down in the corn belt taste a lot different then the ones we shoot in the north east.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

One well placed .30 copper plated expanding 180 grain slug.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

well said


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

bluegrass said:


> I have met guys who hunt and eat crow, we have a season on them up here.


Are the crows your talking about what we in the UK call Rooks, build lots of nests in the tops of the same trees, if it is then they are also eaten over here, usually they shoot young Rooks just as they are starting to leave the nest, shot off the branches with a small rifle which is specially made for this purpose and actually called a Rook rifle. The young Rook breasts are usually made into a pie.


----------



## hjsmith00843 (Jan 17, 2014)

I have always wanted to try bear out. I am weird when it comes to new foods. i have eaten freshly killed camel in Iraq in 2003.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

beekuk said:


> Are the crows your talking about what we in the UK call Rooks, build lots of nests in the tops of the same trees, if it is then they are also eaten over here, usually they shoot young Rooks just as they are starting to leave the nest, shot off the branches with a small rifle which is specially made for this purpose and actually called a Rook rifle. The young Rook breasts are usually made into a pie.


I had to google that: Yes the look the same, same family I guess. 

Do you guys shoot fish too 

http://www.apnmag.com/spring_2005/vermontpikeshooting.htm


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

bluegrass said:


> Do you guys shoot fish too


 Nope, not a normal thing here, but i have shot the odd salmon in the shallows with a .22 rifle, back when i was a teenager, rod fishing is much more fun.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I think VT is the last state that still allows shooting pike. The fish and game dept outlawed it once and the state legislature over road them so now it is legal by state act.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I bet those rooks were especially delicious during the War of the Roses. Or they different from carrion crows? I have never eaten a crow but ate blackbirds when I was a kid and they ate well. Young boy playing mountain man. My trusty skillet, salt and a little jar full of grease led to sampling lots of birds and small animals. My Cajun friend ate lots of robins. Bear is good if it is not cooked so hard it is inedible--as many seem to feel is required. Now a young barbequed raccoon is absolutely delectable.


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

Rooks look much the same as carrion crows, but much longer beaks and grey around the beak,rooks are more of a communal bird, while crows tend to be more solitary, i have also shot and eaten many different birds over the years, blackbirds, the nursery rhyme was made about them, four and twenty blackbirds baked in a pie. Young starlings are good to eat as well.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

Vance G said:


> Now a young barbequed raccoon is absolutely delectable.


I agree


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

beekuk said:


> i have also shot and eaten many different birds over the years, blackbirds, the nursery rhyme was made about them, four and twenty blackbirds baked in a pie. Young starlings are good to eat as well.


With all those pheasants getting flattened by Dennis's car, I think I'd pass on crow. I ate my first pheasant in Shropshire. Mmmm


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Oooh, pheasant pate! 

It sounds so much better than road kill.


----------

